# Lets play a game



## jordo (Nov 24, 2012)

I recently returned from what can only be described as an epic herping trip around Qld and we found quiet a few animals that aren't so commonly encountered so what better way to test your ID skills.
If you want to take a guess at the animals please justify why you ID'd it as you did (I'm particularly interested in this part of the response for a few of the species). And of course if you already know some of them or have seen other photos by others from the same trip don't spoil it.




IMG_3765.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_4170.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_4604.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_4964.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_4516.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




_MG_7710.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_3671.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_3811.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_4066.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_3358.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_5781.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr




IMG_3411.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Umbral (Nov 24, 2012)

4th from bot, black mountain skink?


----------



## eddie123 (Nov 24, 2012)

that green frog is amazing, nice shot!


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 24, 2012)

As soon as I saw this the thread title, all I saw was this;


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 24, 2012)

hatchie marbled gecko
hatchie marbled gecko
garden skink
variegated dtella
garden skink
delicate skink
green tree frog
weasel skink
black rock skink
common froglet
bougainvilles skink
bynoes

do i win?


----------



## jordo (Nov 24, 2012)

That's what I was going for Ash 
It seems everyone else is actually making use of this beautifully sunny (here at least) weekend.
I'll start giving some answers if I get a few more bites first.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Nov 24, 2012)

I think the green frog is a dainty tree frog. The blue-ish purple-ish colour on its rear legs are a giveaway for me.


----------



## eipper (Nov 24, 2012)

Let me know if you want me to ruin it


----------



## jordo (Nov 24, 2012)

Since so few people have even had a go you might as well ruin it


----------



## eipper (Nov 25, 2012)

IMG_3765.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr....

Nactus cheverti or eboracensis...I count 22 row of tubercules (right in the middle of the range for each did it have preanal pores and if so what was the count)




IMG_4170.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr

Nactus galgajuga




IMG_4604.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr 

Cryptoblepharus australis...but there are feet to check




IMG_4964.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr

Oedura foot possibly jowalbinna?




IMG_4516.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr

Ctenotus I am in two minds here without knowing distribution and being able to examine more closely but if it has no ear lobules then C. brevipes, it is also similar to C. quinkan but lacks the pink stripe. However if it is a southern one the lack of spotting and head shape indicate ingrami.






_MG_7710.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr

Techmarscincus jigurru




IMG_3671.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr 

Litoria cf. gracilenta......no yellow stripe extending along the Canthus rostralis




IMG_3811.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr

Saproscincus czechurai but I would like to see a front foot toe count to exclude tetradactylus




IMG_4066.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr

Liburnascincus scirtetis young one still showing the pale green blotching some have




IMG_3358.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr 

Cophixalus kulakula.....just because 




IMG_5781.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr

Glaphyromorphus crassicaudus but cannot see mental scale




IMG_3411.jpg by Jordan de Jong, on Flickr[/QUOTE] 

Cyrtodactylus hoskinii black spotting on the pale interspaces

I will clarify that some of these are educated guesses and could very well be wrong, I would much prefer to be seeing these animals in the flesh with a better idea of both the distribution, habitat and microhabitat.

Cheers,
Scott

Ps Did I beat Richo?


----------



## jordo (Nov 25, 2012)

Excellent! That's a good job without any location info.
Answers:
Nactus eboracensis
Nactus galgajuga
Cryptoblepharus australis
Nebulifera (Oedura) robusta
Ctenotus ingrami
Techmarscincus jigurru
Litoria cf. gracilenta
Lygisaurus sesbrauna
Liburnascincus coensis
Cophixalus kulakula
Glaphyromorphus cracens
Crytodactylus hoskini


----------



## vicherps (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice finds and some cracking shots.


----------

